# Leon Russell Left Us In His Sleep Today



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Master of Space & Time dead at 74. http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ed-songwriter-and-musician-dead-at-74-w450174

I love those early albums on his Shelter label.






His most famous song.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Was not just a fine singer, songwriter and musician but one hell of an arranger as well - as the resulting album from Joe Cocker's _Mad Dogs and Englishmen_ tour amply confirms. With the amount of personnel involved it could have been a sprawling mess (think Ginger Baker's rather shambolic _Airforce_ live album from the same year), especially as there was barely a fortnight to assemble the c. 20-strong group and knock them into shape, but the results were far better than they could have been. Thanks for everything, LR.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He was in Nashville? Why didn't someone tell me?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> He was in Nashville? Why didn't someone tell me?


Didn't you read the papers / watch the news?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

He sounds like a crossing between Randy Newman and Leo Sayer. Never heard his name before but if he arranged Cocker's Mad Dogs and Englishmen he's got my respect.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Another Legend gone............. RIP Leon


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

He wrote one of my favourite songs of the 20th century. RIP.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Didn't you read the papers / watch the news?


Hardly anybody reads the paper they put out in Nashville. It's mostly fit for wrapping fish. I have to admit, I do neglect watching the local news also.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

He did a fantastic version of Jumping Jack Flash on the Concert for Bangladesh. Another giant moves on. November not proving to be a great month for music.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

RIP, Leon. You were one of the greats.

He (along with the incomparable Duane Allman) played a prominent role on this little gem of an album by Delaney and Bonnie.

starthrower, I practically wore the grooves off that _Leon Russell and the Shelter People_ album when it first came out. Still like to hear it to this day.


----------

